# What forms of audio/video media have you owned?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I thought I would start a poll but don't know how to, what sort of A/V media have you owned over your lifetime.

This is what I have owned and I'm sure that there are plenty of others that I have not included.

Reel to Reel
8-Track
LP, 78, 45
Cassette tape
CD
VHS
S-VHS
Beta
Umatic SP
Hi-8
LD
DVD
HD-DVD

What I haven't had in my possession:
Digital VHS
1" video
Beta sp and other digital broadcast media


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you scroll down the page a bit further you'll see a check box for including a poll.

mech


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... my first was 8-Track (Styx).

Cassette
33 LP's
45's 
CD
VHS
LD
DVD
HD-DVD
MP3


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

reel to reel
Cassettes
33 LP's
45 LP's
CD
VHS
beta
DVD
8mm digital
just about everything that can be downloaded, stored and played on a pc


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

LP
45
8 track
cassette tape
CD
MP3 player (iPod)
-------------
8mm camera/projector
Beta-max
VHS
DVD
-------------
Soon into Blu-Ray


----------



## southsound (Dec 7, 2007)

Probably dating myself, but in addition to the ones listed (many of which I have owned) is the pre-8 track offering of a 4-track cartridge. Quite a bit like the announcement carts used by radio stations of the time. Back in the same 1960's era, I had an RCA cartridge deck that enclosed two spindles in a housing - not the mobius loop of the 8-track, but kind of like a reel to reel without the reels. It delivered stereo with each channel taking 1/2 the width of the 1/4 inch tape. I got inventive and added a couple of AC motors to drive outboard 7" reels and used DC braking with a homemade control system. Preamps were home built 12AX7's but I don't recall the output tubes. I also fondly remember a 12-volt 45 RPM single turntable bought from Olson Radio that made the young girls swoon when you played romantic music on a dark dead-end road. Oh the memories! :1eye:

And add two more that I still use: the Sony Mini-Disk that I use for practice and live recordings from local venues and the Alesis ADAT that I use for live recordings in the studio.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

1. Sony AM transsitor radio - late 60's
1.5 45 LP
2. AM/FM/8 Track Boombox - early 70's
3. cassette tape
4. VHS
5. CD
6. DVD
7. MP3


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Speaking strictly the media on which the audio/video was recorded on or a brand name attributed to the format:

Audio
1. 45 LP
2. Cassette
3. CD
4. SACD
5. DVD-Audio

Video
1. VHS
2. DVD
3. HD-DVD
4. Bluray

Hybrid Media (not mentioned above)
1. 5 1/4" floppy
2. 3 1/2" floppy
3. USB Flash Memory Stick
4. iPod
5. Hard Drives ranging from 20MB to 500GB in size
6. Streaming/downloaded media from cable/sat provider
7. MP3/MP4/MPEG/AVI/RA/WAV, etc - streaming to or from PC (or PS3) from internet or other PC or as Internet Radio (to Denon receiver)


----------



## Packetloss (Feb 1, 2008)

1. Cassette Tape
2. LP
3. CD
4. Betamax
5. VHS
6. Video8
7. LaserDisc
8. HD-DVD
9. Blu-ray


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

R2R
Audio Cassette
CD
SACD
DVD-A
PC based codecs
VHS
DVD
BluRay
HDDVD
HardDrive based video server/DVR


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow...gonna jog my memory banks here.

Audio:

Vinyl (all speeds and sizes)
8-Track
Cassette
Open Reel
CD
SACD
DVD-A
DAD
DTS DVD Music

Video:

VHS
S-VHS
VHS-C
CED discs
Laser Discs
DVD
HD-DVD
Blu-Ray

Hey, thats too many. I need to stop this madness. 

Mike


----------



## Steve. (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had or still have:

33 & 45 RPM vinyl
Cassette- Several three head decks
Reel To Reel- Akai 747 dbx
Philips DCC digital cassette
8 Track - car only
HiFi VHS
Sony PCM 601 w/Sony HiFi Beta deck
CD
SACD
Sony MiniDisc recorder
DVD
HD DVD :gah:


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

78 , actually it was 80 RPM wind up record player . an electric gramophone . Maybe in Yankee land you have another saying for them ??? . and many many other amps tape etc , You know ----I don't miss the old technology .Alan , Monro .


----------

